# The week leading upto labor- do u know it's close?



## hopefully85

Hello I'm 36 weeks now with my first & I just wonder if there is any inclination in the days before u went into labor?? Or does it just happen out of the blue? I'm sort of plodding along thinking thinking I have another month but I guess it cud happen next week for all I know!! :haha: xx


----------



## feedindy

Mine just happened out of the blue. I never was dilated of effaced at any doctor checks. Then all of the sudden my water just broke one night.


----------



## tokyo_c

I didn't have any clue until the morning it all kicked off - crampy and then my waters started leaking (at 38+3 and she was born 38+4). I know some people do get cramps and irregular contractions for a few days before though.


----------



## hopefully85

Ohh ok- thanks xx


----------



## Lashes85

Happened out of the blue for me too. I'd even taken my boys to school, come back and had my first contraction at 9.30am xx


----------



## stepmum

I started to feel crampy the night before but just put it down to pregnancy aches, then I was concerned the next morning that I quite a lot of leakage down below. I mentioned it to the midwife that morning who was actually doing a home visit to check my BP. she said it was totally normal, pregnancy discharge. Well wasn't she surprised when she stood up to go and my waters broke and we had to call her back as she was getting into her car. i would say definitely look out for an increase in fluid down below, even if it's not a lot but constantly.


----------



## minties

Apart from losing bits of my plug for a week, it was very out of the blue for me. I was sitting watching TV in the evening and my contractions just came on all of the sudden.


----------



## maggiemae

I had my LO at 36 weeks exactly. It kind of started when I was cooking for friends to come over to watch the Super Bowl. I had been doing a lot that day and I was taking out some trash and I felt something kind of click? (I'm guessing it was him dropping into place. I don't really know. lol) After that I felt really sick and threw up. Called the doctor and she told me some things to do and to call her back if I didn't feel better. I started feeling a little better, but threw up again Monday. I didn't really eat for a couple of days. I had my next doctor's appointment on Wednesday and I was 3 centimeters. I felt ok by then but had been really uncomfortable since Sunday. Thursday about 5pm I was doing some laundry and I believe my water broke and I started having contractions. The pain was just ridiculous, so I figured going to the hospital was best because I was either in labor or something was wrong. When I got to the hospital the contractions were 2-3 minutes apart and I was 5 centimeters. lol

I'm guessing I had been in labor or some kind of labor since that Sunday, but just didn't know it. I didn't know what anything was supposed to feel like and if I had another baby, I still don't know if I would know. :)


----------



## venusrockstar

I knew it was coming. That week I had horrible pain in my legs and there was so much pressure I could barely walk or get out of bed. My inner thighs were killing me. I gave birth to her about 4 days after that.


----------



## lisaf

I was 3cm dilated for weeks... then a few days before I went into labor I started spotting... then the day before real labor I had some mild contractions before bed.


----------



## ermm23a

I love reading labor stories!!!! I never got to experience it. Had to have emergency c-section at 33 weeks. 

Have your bag packed at 36 for sure! :)


----------



## caz_hills

It came out of the blue for me - I didn't lose my plug, my wters didn't break and I wasn't dialated. I just woke up at 5 am one morning with contractions and then (after a long 36 hours!) he arrived! 

Enjoy your time to yourself before baby comes - I had four weeks off too and it was bliss! Good luck. x


----------



## alc316

I had no signs whatsoever. I felt completely normal until contractions started at 2 pm at 39+5, never more than 7 minutes apart. Water broke at 1:30am and she was born at 3:06 am at 39+6! Came on quite quickly, as i understand a lot of woman can feel uncomfortable/false labor for up to weeks! A friend of mine who had her DD the same day as me (in the room next door!) had been experiencing false labor for weeks, poor thing! Its so amazing how it happens SO differently for everyone! You just never know! Try to enjoy these last few weeks! I miss being pregnant, its only been a few months, but I kind of feel like it never happened, lol! Your little one will be here before you know it! Good luck!:flower:


----------



## Torz

I had what i thought were BH at about 11pm didnt think anything of it & just went to sleep. I woke up at about 4.30am with regular pains so got up as i couldnt sleep through them & i wanted to be moving. I walked around the garden & house alot still not thinking it could be it, my OH wondered what the hell i was doing (we were sleeping down stairs on air beds at the time as we had no bedroom). I started to loose my plug & i couldnt keep off the toilet, its then that i thought it could be it & i started to time the pains. At 8am i got OH to phone my parents to come over & as soon as it was 9am i got him to phone the MW who came staright over. She examined me & i was 4cm & i went straight to hospital. I'd had Alfie at 5.55pm i was 38+6


----------



## MrsPoodle

I had no idea, the mw came to do a sweep the day after my due date and couldn't do it, I was upset all day and convinced I was going to go all the way over and have to be induced, then my waters started leaking the next morning.


----------



## shinona

Nope, no signs for me at all. I had been to the out patients clinic the day before at 41+1 and was told that I couldn't be induced as I was nowhere near ready and they tried to do a sweep but couldn't. That was the Thursday and I had resigned myself to going back on the Monday to be induced. I then woke up on the Friday morning at 3am with the first contractions. I had them strongly but pretty irregularly throughout the day and didn't lose my mucus plug until 7.30pm that night. My waters never went, they had to be broken by the midwife and ds was born at 00.39am on the Sunday morning.

x


----------



## molly76

With ds1 my waters broke one morn in bed unexpectedly, I was 37 weeks. With ds2 I was convinced I was going to go early, had braxton hicks and cramping for 3 weeks and ended up going 9 days over.


----------



## IHrtSteve

No real signs. First contractions with DS1 at 3 am. He was born at 5pm that day. He was born at 40+1. Still waiting on #2, am 40+3


----------



## Cleo

No signs at all! I had spent the morning shopping and the afternoon watching tv and working on a homemade crib mobile. Had my first contraction at 6:30pm and had no idea what to make of it! Active labour started about 8:30pm and DS was born just after midnight. Happened VERY fast and was completely unexpected! The whole way to the hospital I kept saying it was false labour and they were just going to send me home!


----------



## aj11

i started losing my plug on Monday (37+4) then started leaking fluid on Tuesday. Was told by EVERYBODY that it was normal to do that. Well Wednesday I leaked little bits all day, finally decided--yeah, thats not normal. Went into the center that night and was induced (*for premature rupture of waters*)!! I had not experienced any real contractions or anything! Had my baby on Thursday morning right at 38 weeks. :)


----------



## Clareabell

The few days before I gave birth I felt crampy and a bit under weather, I didn't have much energy and spent the days on the sofa relaxing. Because of pre eclampsia I was at the hospital the day before she was born and was checked. My cervix was completely closed and prosterior. Eight the next morning I stepped out of bed and my waters broke over the floor :) and my contractions started up. 

17 hours later she was here :)


----------



## Phantom710

stalking this thread :) 

It's made me a bit happy. Had my 37 week appointment today and was told i was completely closed, and only 50% effaced. Was really bummed, as I am scheduled for a membrane break at 39 weeks, and would like to have it happen naturally instead. BUT, who knows :)


----------



## Barnesmaries

I knew it was coming. from that Tuesday I was cramping more and just feeling very wierd, I kept losing my plug too... I said to my OH I give myself until Saturday, and I had her on Saturday!


----------



## Beaney192

This thread fills me with a tiny bit more enthuisusm (sp) Had a failed sweep today as cevix to far back and am feeling a little sorry for myself, so fingers crossed :) x


----------



## hardworknmama

Each pregnancy and each woman is different. With my first I had no clue that labor was on the horizon. My first clue with him was my waters breaking and then the contractions kicked in. I felt nothing out of the ordinary with him. With my second I had some clues a few days before my waters broke. I went poo a lot more, I had some mild contractions and just felt overall anxious that labor was impending. Labor can come on slowly or very quickly. Good luck!


----------



## LaraJJ

This is really useful for us first-timers - thanks for sharing all :)


----------



## Phantom710

agreed Lara^^^


----------



## Connah'sMommy

With my first i had no idea until i went right from nil to 7 cm in about 1 hour! only just got to the hospital that time...

with my second i was dilated 3cm for over a week so i knew it could be anytime x


----------



## cowboys angel

I was in and out of labor for months but the week before my daughter was born, I was very edgy, very nervous. I knew I still had a month before she was due, but I just was sure she was going to show any time. I was anxious, just wanted to be done. I don't know if this is because I knew she was coming, or if it was because I was just having such a miserable pregnancy experience that I was just ready to be done and have the complications and pain come to an end.


----------

